# KK New speakers?



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

When are the new speakers hitting the stores Ken?


----------



## KEN KREISEL (Aug 17, 2012)

In 1-3 weeks depending on what country.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

KEN KREISEL said:


> In 1-3 weeks depending on what country.


Cheers Ken!


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Quattro Series prices now up on lsound website

http://www.lsound.eu/catalogsearch/result/?q=ken+kreisel


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yep, and looking good to :T


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Better start saving.....looking forward to the reviews. :clap:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Better start saving.....looking forward to the reviews. :clap:


Yep, roll on


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

There is an open day at Frank Harvey's in the UK and the new speakers are going to be on demo which is on the 27/4/2013 so hopefully should get a listen to the new quattro range, it should be a good day as they will have the subs on demo too


----------



## wonka1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Any news on Ken's new range of speakers. Some recent shots of some additional ranges have appeared on facebook. Was hoping the shack might review the quattro at some point.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure as soon as more of the speakers get out there the reviews will start coming


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

wonka1 said:


> Any news on Ken's new range of speakers. Some recent shots of some additional ranges have appeared on facebook. Was hoping the shack might review the quattro at some point.


I'm running a Q125, TriFx, DXD 12012 setup and it is bloody superb! :devil:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> I'm running a Q125, TriFx, DXD 12012 setup and it is bloody superb! :devil:


I bet it is :hissyfit:


----------



## wonka1 (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny powers said:


> I'm running a Q125, TriFx, DXD 12012 setup and it is bloody superb! :devil:


How do you think they compare to the old s150's. Think they look much better than 150's for a living room.


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

wonka1 said:


> How do you think they compare to the old s150's. Think they look much better than 150's for a living room.


Never had a chance to listen to S150s. They are definitely a good step up from the 850s I used to own. I believe the 850s are not that far behind the S150s and let's face it Ken's new design would not be inferior to his old designs now would they?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I always found the 850's at lower volumes to be very similar to the S150's that I had, I look forward to hearing a set of the new speakers and his up and coming speakers


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of talk on certain forums about crossing over your speakers over at much higher levels thus giving better results, with the new Ken Kreisel speakers and previous M&K speakers made by Ken the recommended xover points for the main sats were 80hz which is what they are designed to play down to and therefore be crossed at giving the best results, if the speakers are made well enough then it should not pose any problems for these speakers and I do not advise using a higher one unless the speaker is specifically made to xover higher!!

The Q125's xover at 80hz and I have been told from a very good source that they sound excellent even without a sub, playing down to the suggested xover point with no problems at all, just showing what an excellent design these new Quattro series really are!!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Love the new speaker Images on Facebook and especially about the STUDIO STARBURST TRANSMISSION LINE TWEETERS 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.534151686638945.1073741829.232912020096248&type=1


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> Love the new speaker Images on Facebook and especially about the STUDIO STARBURST TRANSMISSION LINE TWEETERS
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.534151686638945.1073741829.232912020096248&type=1


Yep very nice, we need lots more pics and info please Ken


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> There seems to be a lot of talk on certain forums about crossing over your speakers over at much higher levels thus giving better results, with the new Ken Kreisel speakers and previous M&K speakers made by Ken the recommended xover points for the main sats were 80hz which is what they are designed to play down to and therefore be crossed at giving the best results, if the speakers are made well enough then it should not pose any problems for these speakers and I do not advise using a higher one unless the speaker is specifically made to xover higher!!
> 
> The Q125's xover at 80hz and I have been told from a very good source that they sound excellent even without a sub, playing down to the suggested xover point with no problems at all, just showing what an excellent design these new Quattro series really are!!


They really do sound excellent without a sub, the fuse blew in my sub for some reason and I was really surprised how great they performed without the 12012.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> They really do sound excellent without a sub, the fuse blew in my sub for some reason and I was really surprised how great they performed without the 12012.


Yep, I have played Ken's previous M&K's and they never struggled to play down low even without a sub, I was surprised how decent they sounded actually


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Another new sneaky pic on Facebook of Ken's new speakers, love them, they really do look the business :T

ps - I want that Light Sabre


----------



## Darkmatter (May 1, 2011)

If bybusiness you mean expensive . I like many others can only dream of owning most of the speakers ken produces!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Darkmatter said:


> If bybusiness you mean expensive . I like many others can only dream of owning most of the speakers ken produces!


We can all aspire, maybe one day hey


----------



## Darkmatter (May 1, 2011)

Yep, one day. I was really interested in his "DUO" line up of speakers, it was a shame that they seemed to have taken a back seat in comparison to his other work so i ended up getting some JAMO D500 LCR's instead.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Darkmatter said:


> Yep, one day. I was really interested in his "DUO" line up of speakers, it was a shame that they seemed to have taken a back seat in comparison to his other work so i ended up getting some JAMO D500 LCR's instead.


I may sell my ProAc's for his new speakers as the front 3 speakers and I still have his fantastic Column surrounds and with a DUO of 808's, I think that will be a killer combination !!!


----------



## Darkmatter (May 1, 2011)

I think my wife will kill me if i go for another rotation of speakers, especially after now there is many holes in the walls! haha. I am still just planning on how to finance the second 808, maybe it will be a christmas present to myself


----------



## 13T (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking good :bigsmile: more details soon I hope... got some MK Sound S150's currently but now the main man is back I want the real thing


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

13T said:


> Looking good :bigsmile: more details soon I hope... got some MK Sound S150's currently but now the main man is back I want the real thing


Exactly, with Ken producing what is the evolution of what M&K used to be, he is now moving on and producing the next generation of speakers we are all wanting, and studio's I guess :T


----------



## 13T (Aug 18, 2013)

Exciting times ahead for sure


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

13T said:


> Exciting times ahead for sure


Most definitely, and it does make me think that the people who bought the original M&K's will be jumping up and down to get hold of the successors to his original designs, and these new ones really do look like they can handle some serious SPL output :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Don't know about you lot but I'm really looking forward to these new speakers as I have had lots of M&K speakers of old in the past and these new ones with all those different driver arrangements are getting me excited :bigsmile:


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> Don't know about you lot but I'm really looking forward to these new speakers as I have had lots of M&K speakers of old in the past and these new ones with all those different driver arrangements are getting me excited :bigsmile:


Me too mate, I just hope they're out of my price range otherwise how am I gonna justify upgrading again!  I assume the Bristol show would be a good event for some KK demos? I would definitely make the trip down if there was a KK demo room there!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Me too mate, I just hope they're out of my price range otherwise how am I gonna justify upgrading again!  I assume the Bristol show would be a good event for some KK demos? I would definitely make the trip down if there was a KK demo room there!


Oh I would just love that, it would be great if they had a room at Bristol, with a couple of QUAD stacks


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> Oh I would just love that, it would be great if they had a room at Bristol, with a couple of QUAD stacks


I think Ken would have to have a floor to himself if he had a double quad stack room! :hsd:  imagine the faces on exhibitors next door as the stacks warmed up! :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> I think Ken would have to have a floor to himself if he had a double quad stack room! :hsd:  imagine the faces on exhibitors next door as the stacks warmed up! :bigsmile:


Lol! I've been to Bristol a few times and could just imagine the Marriots hotel being structurally damaged :bigsmile:


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> Lol! I've been to Bristol a few times and could just imagine the Marriots hotel being structurally damaged :bigsmile:


Lol yeh Ive been a couple of times too. I think Ken has had his old speakers on demo there in the past, hopefully Lsound can sort something out, it would be great if they could.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Lol yeh Ive been a couple of times too. I think Ken has had his old speakers on demo there in the past, hopefully Lsound can sort something out, it would be great if they could.


Hopefully if we shout loud enough maybe they will hear us


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't think this excellent review of the Q125's has been posted here yet.

http://www.lsound.eu/media/Tester/K...Ken Kreisel Quattro review English - Watt.pdf

:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> I don't think this excellent review of the Q125's has been posted here yet.
> 
> http://www.lsound.eu/media/Tester/Ken%20Kreisel/Quattro%20speakers/Ken%20Kreisel%20Quattro%20review%20English%20-%20Watt.pdf
> 
> :T


Watching Iron Man 3 ATM but need to have a good read of this Andrew as I don't believe I have seen it before :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> I don't think this excellent review of the Q125's has been posted here yet.
> 
> http://www.lsound.eu/media/Tester/K...Ken Kreisel Quattro review English - Watt.pdf
> 
> :T


That is a great review and the first time I have had a read of that Andrew, the KK Quattro's are the true replacements to the S150's and it does make me wonder why people are buying MK Sound when KK was the man behind M&K and he has new speakers out there ready to buy and with new one's waiting in the wings, they are the real deal for sure


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> That is a great review and the first time I have had a read of that Andrew, the KK Quattro's are the true replacements to the S150's and it does make me wonder why people are buying MK Sound when KK was the man behind M&K and he has new speakers out there ready to buy and with new one's waiting in the wings, they are the real deal for sure


Yep they are KK originals not MK sound copies! Plus they are not far off a grand cheaper than MK Sound S150mk2s. It's a no brainer really, well for me anyway mate.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Yep they are KK originals not MK sound copies! Plus they are not far off a grand cheaper than MK Sound S150mk2s. It's a no brainer really, well for me anyway mate.


Yes, I can never get that, why would you go and buy something that was designed by someone over a decade ago and who has now started up a new business and is designing new and improved speakers, which are for this generation of HD audio


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sorry Ken a bit of nostalgia 

One thing I do hope Ken is working on is the Column surrounds as I have had mine for IIRC about 10 years and they are the best surround speaker I have ever heard, they just give the best surround sound and they also drop low for a speaker too, the best!!





The kick you get from the bottom speaker as it drops lower than the normal surround is very cool indeed!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mine still looking as good as when I got them built to last, bomb proof !!


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Agreed they are excellent surrounds, still have my CS29's. When I upgraded to the KK's, I couldn't get what I wanted for them so I decided to keep them for audessey front wide duties 

I believe Ken mentioned on his Facebook page that he will be updating his column surround design. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Agreed they are excellent surrounds, still have my CS29's. When I upgraded to the KK's, I couldn't get what I wanted for them so I decided to keep them for audessey front wide duties
> 
> I believe Ken mentioned on his Facebook page that he will be updating his column surround design. :T


You know they are the only speakers in my system that I have not changed for so long, or they are the longest running components in my system Lol 

Yes, Ken did mention that there will be a new version of his much loved Column Surrounds


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> You know they are the only speakers in my system that I have not changed for so long, or they are the longest running components in my system Lol
> 
> Yes, Ken did mention that there will be a new version of his much loved Column Surrounds


a true testament to their ability then John! :clap:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> a true testament to their ability then John! :clap:


Yes Andrew, that is the quality of Ken's work and designs


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't wait to hear these bad boys. I have a feeling they will be fairly remarkable.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> I can't wait to hear these bad boys. I have a feeling they will be fairly remarkable.


I'm sure whatever comes next out of Kreisel factory, they will be stunning for sure :T


----------



## KEN KREISEL (Aug 17, 2012)

recruit said:


> I'm sure whatever comes next out of Kreisel factory, they will be stunning for sure :T


Yes, the new KEN KREISEL TriFX Column Surrounds will be remarkable (and stunning with a beautiful 3.5" deep aluminum extrusion cabinet)! 

And, as an available feature option, wireless (24-bit, 96k, uncompressed) and tri-amped!

KEN


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

KEN KREISEL said:


> Yes, the new KEN KREISEL TriFX Column Surrounds will be remarkable (and stunning with a beautiful 3.5" deep aluminum extrusion cabinet)!
> 
> And, as an available feature option, wireless (24-bit, 96k, uncompressed) and tri-amped!
> 
> KEN


WOW!! Ken, they sound Awesome, cannot wait :T


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

KEN KREISEL said:


> Yes, the new KEN KREISEL TriFX Column Surrounds will be remarkable (and stunning with a beautiful 3.5" deep aluminum extrusion cabinet)!
> 
> And, as an available feature option, wireless (24-bit, 96k, uncompressed) and tri-amped!
> 
> KEN


Now that sounds beyond impressive! Ken you've got to be enjoying this ride, I know I am and while your here!

Welcome back you've been missed :T


----------



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

KEN KREISEL said:


> Yes, the new KEN KREISEL TriFX Column Surrounds will be remarkable (and stunning with a beautiful 3.5" deep aluminum extrusion cabinet)!
> 
> And, as an available feature option, wireless (24-bit, 96k, uncompressed) and tri-amped!
> 
> KEN


Oh no! My poor wallet....


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

oakboy37 said:


> Oh no! My poor wallet....


Don't you know it, Lol! and they are going to be great I bet you that is for sure


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Can anyone share any details of the KK speakers that were shown at the Taiwan Hi End Audio show last month?

Pictures would be nice!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Can anyone share any details of the KK speakers that were shown at the Taiwan Hi End Audio show last month?
> 
> Pictures would be nice!


I have been looking around the net but not found any at all so would be nice if someone somewhere had some


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone using the QFH height speakers in their system?

I was going to change my subs to KK12012's but can't get them sold ( trade in not an option in the UK) so considering trying heights or wide's but not sure if the QFH for heights would be overkill, or if there would be any voice matching issues with my MK S-150's MK SS-150's


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

So obviously no one using kens speakers other than the subs?
The QFH have a 7.5 deg baffle the same as the Q125 TrFX and having looked at the manual for the TriFX 
( There is no online manual for QFH ) I am confused with the table that gives the height that the speaker should be positioned.
This position might be ok for surrounds but IMHO seems too low for front height speakers
So again are there any QFH users on the forum if so did you use the recommendation in the manual?
Regards
Andy


----------



## KEN KREISEL (Aug 17, 2012)

kenny powers said:


> Can anyone share any details of the KK speakers that were shown at the Taiwan Hi End Audio show last month?
> 
> Pictures would be nice!


I just noticed this question from last month. Please take a look on my Facebook page for a sneak peak photo which has been floating around the Internet of the new KEN KREISEL QUATTRO SLIM's and QUATTRO MINI's and the new DUO TFX TriFX surrounds, all are coming in the near future as soon as I finish the final tweaks. 

Take a look at www.facebook.com/kenkreiselsound

KEN


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I just hope the new speakers come with a decent manual because the KK-Quattro QFH's don't have one and there is none online

The manual for the Quattro 125 TriFX speakers that is online gives no details of wall fixing options ( Bolt sizes or threads)
I don't think hanging a 6kg pair of £1400.00 speakers with the keyhole on the back on a screw head is a sensible option?

Also why are the speaker threaded inserts not designed to take a standard speaker bracket or wall mounting Plate because try as I might I cant find one to suit the hole centres or profile, this is also an issue with original M&K speakers I own

The QFH also don't seem to be designed for banana plugs either as the plug sticks past the back of the speaker making flush fitting impossible hence the need for a mount
Yes you can use bare wire but holding a 6kg speaker at height while trying to avoid stray wire shorting across the post and also locating a screw head is no fun.
Yes they look neat in the photos but have to be installed in the real world

IMHO if the threaded inserts were machined to suit the VESA fixing plate hole centre standard that is used for flat panel TV's then there would be more choice for fixing options 

Don't mean to sound negative as I love KK products and own plenty
The product and packaging they come in is second to none but is frustrating if you have to struggle to mount them
It comes down to the manufacturer providing all the information required (Compatible mounting options) for the end user to install the product safely and efficiently
After all they are not cheap


----------

